# Chicago to get the next WNBA team?



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The WNBA is negotiating with a private ownership group to bring a team into the Chicago market in time for the 2006 season, a source close to the negotiations told the Tribune.

Seven years after the American Basketball League and the Chicago Condors folded in their first year of operation, and after numerous failed attempts by the WNBA to interest the Bulls in sponsoring a team, the league may be close to entering the country's third-largest media market.

"There's nothing finalized yet, but it's looking awfully good," the source said. "They're pretty far along with the group and it looks like it's going to get done."

Currently, the 13-team league has only two franchises that aren't owned by the WNBA and operated by NBA teams—Phoenix and Connecticut. The Connecticut Sun is the only WNBA franchise that isn't in an NBA market. The league has been looking to the private sector as a way of easing its financial burdens.

"We have received interest and inquiries from a number of markets, including Chicago," one WNBA spokesman said.

The league has been investigating possible venues in the area, looking at the UIC Pavilion before Christmas, then calling again recently to explore open dates.

"We don't have any contract, so we're kind of waiting too," said Mike DeLorenzo, executive associate director of auxiliary services at UIC. "My guess is once they identify [an ownership group], then it would probably be us or the United Center."

Bulls vice president of marketing Steve Schanwald said the United Center "is not in the running to host a WNBA franchise."

The Bulls have never been seriously interested in operating a WNBA team. In 2001 they agreed to test the market by selling $100 deposits toward season tickets, setting a goal of 7,500 applicants as a gauge of sufficient interest. The campaign ended when the club announced that it had received fewer than 1,000 deposits.

"Of course, if a WNBA team were to come to town, we would wish them much success," Schanwald said. "If they succeed, that's good for basketball."

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lwnba,1,1688191.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

The WNBA was interested in Chicago from the get-go. But what about Nashville, Knoxville, and Pittsburgh? Didn't they show interest when the WNBA needed to relocate the-then Orlando Miracle, Miami Sol, and Portland Fire? Also, San Jose/San Francisco was interested, as too were the Golden State Warriors. Plus, the Nuggets was willing to give it a try.

One last thing, I would much prefer if the Chicago franchise play at the United Center. If there's a will there's a way, the Bulls seem a bit unco-operative...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Chicago is the place. Announcement coming soon, I heard.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Sources: Chicago to get WNBA Team*

Sources: Chicago to get WNBA team

Chicago will be home to a new Women's National Basketball Association team in 2006, sources said.

A news conference to announce the WNBA expansion team will be held Tuesday at the University of Illinois-Chicago Pavilion, which the new team is expected to call home.

NBA commissioner David Stern, whose league helped nurture the WNBA, will be on hand along with WNBA stars Tangela Smith (who attended Washington High School on the Southeast Side), Tamika Catchings, Ruth Riley and Lindsay Whalen.


----------

